# Site Auctions



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

All you generous members have got me wanting to play too. @erik s is about to start his donation drive and I want to know if y'all think I should wait until he's finished with his before I start mine, or if I should run it concurrently?

In the past we have had like 20 or more running at the same time so I don't think 2 or 3 running at the same time would present a problem. I do like this model better where a member just decides to do it instead of the staff and  having to organize it all at once. It's fun but it's also sort of a hassle because we get tons of PM's during a big auction like that. This seems much better don't y'all think?

You can vote for up to two options.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

I am not sure how to vote on this one. Here is why. I really like the big auctions that we have done in the past. It is great fun for all and really drives the fund raising aspect for the site, and isn't that why we really do it? The last auction we did was the biggest and best ever, not because I was involved with it but because we had so many donations, and it was a huge success for raising funds for the site. It was also tremendous fun for all that participated. imo it is and always has been a win win for all that participate. 
But I also appreciate people wanting to do things for the site on their own and give back in some way. It is the nature of our members here and why we are unique among the forums on the wwb. So I am torn on this subject. Can we do both? I dunno. I like to here others thoughts as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm happy with any of the options... but having a lot going at once (organized big auctions) does make sniping easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

I like free auctions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2015)

I voted but of course I'm going to give my 3 cents as well. The massive auction that was run last year was a ton of fun and I'm sure it was a lot of work for the admins as well. I'd say let folks who want to run an auction do so whenever since WB is the recipient of their generosity but maybe consider an annual fundraising auction with a set time period every year as well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't been around for any of the big "organized" auctions, (I don't think), but I think people should be able to run them when they want. IMO, people would want to space them out to optimize the benefit, but if they want to run them concurrently they should be able to. I don't think the admins should be obliged to organize them, I'm sure ya'll have enough to deal with. Don't know if I have enough experience or knowledge to weigh in, but I did anyway! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I voted but of course I'm going to give my 3 cents as well. The massive auction that was run last year was a ton of fun and I'm sure it was a lot of work for the admins as well. I'd say let folks who want to run an auction do so whenever since WB is the recipient of their generosity but maybe consider an annual fundraising auction with a set time period every year as well?



I agree with Colin also. I wasn't here for the auction he is talking about, but an annual set one sounds good to me!


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 1, 2015)

I thin if a member decides he wants to run a fun auction to help the site that it is way cool. I very much love to watch the annual fun as well. As long as it is fun and fair I don't see a problem. I do have a problem with those two guys that had more money than me and got that piece of Ironwood I wanted though, ha ha. They made me go get a bottle of Laphroaig to cry into! I enjoyed that drink a lot and could not have bought it and the wood so maybe I should thanks them instead of cussing them under my breath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

My choices would be to let members run (concurrent if they choose) auctions whenever they'd like plus do one annual organized event. I voted to have staff organize the yearly event, but I don't see why the staff really needs to be involved beyond setting a date and some loose guidelines(like limiting the posting capacity of members from specific regions of North Carolina)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

I voted for the staff to run the auctions, but like David I think anyone could do it if they chose to and the staff just observe and regulate it. So I guess I am ok with the smaller independent auctions but still have the big annual auction like we have in the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the annual auction but I feel if members want to run an auction to donate to the site then why not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dycmark (Jan 1, 2015)

I would say that one of the things that keeps WB a "better" destination is that the rules are there to try to keep everything on the up and up. The rules are there for us but can and have been changed to "protect the experience". If auctions were allowed to happen at any time and initiated by us (the minions) then at least there needs to be some well defined but reasonable rules and perhaps its own forum so they are easy to find. That would also make it easier to directly subscribe the "auctions". Then a moderator can easily keep an eye on those specific auctions and requirements. 

I have been around for a couple of the "big" auctions, FUN FUN FUN, i think that must stay. 

If you are looking for volunteers to keep an eye on things, Then Um... well...

Whats that, Honey? The trash needs taken out RIGHT NOW!! Gosh, ok.........

(silence)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I like the annual auction but I feel if members want to run an auction to donate to the site then why not?



Exactly how I feel. The big auction was a blast and being new at the time and able to contribute and participate was really cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> My choices would be to let members run (concurrent if they choose) auctions whenever they'd like plus do one annual organized event. I voted to have staff organize the yearly event, but I don't see why the staff really needs to be involved beyond setting a date and some loose guidelines(like limiting the posting capacity of members from specific regions of North Carolina)



I agree with Keller - if members want to run an auction whenever they want, awesome. But to also see a big yearly one organized by the staff would be great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

I decided to place my vote for staff run auctions. Staff should have to do some work around here at least once a year to earn their pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I decided to place my vote for staff run auctions. Staff should have to do some work around here at least once a year to earn their pay.:run:



Especially @Kevin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe setting a yearly date for the big auction would be a good idea? 

Then there wouldn't be other member ran auctions running or wrapping up at the same time. Itd also give people a chance to save a couple bucks for the big one, there's some sweet stuff in the last one and some of it was out of my price range at the time. If we had a date I would have had more money saved to spend. 

Just my 2 pennies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

I think @dycmark 's idea of a separate forum is a good idea. It would make it easier to follow for those of us with lower intelligence and easier for the big cheeses to moderate. TA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

erik s said:


> I didn't even know There was 1 going on until Kevin told me.



I think a little context is appropriate here for those that may be wondering about that remark. Erik, in his genuine kindness had asked me for my address several times over about a week period so he could send me a very generous amount of expensive wood. Not a thing wrong with that and I wish I had taken it sometimes - but I get a little paranoid about that sometimes too so I did not let him have my address lol. But, since I knew he was sincere and I didn't want to rob him of his generous goodwill, I mentioned to him that he could donate something to the site but not me personally.

Thanks again for your generosity Erik. BTW I know a lot of new members haven't been around during an auction, but as mentioned there are usually 20 to 30 simultaneous auctions running at any one time. It's like a feeding frenzy of reef sharks attacking a sinking life raft of Trotskyites - CHOWTIME! No kidding the more that run the more hysteria that's created. Don't feel like you're being overshadowed by another auction if someone runs one that overlaps yours guys trust me on this the more really is the merrier. That's why you see longtime members here all voting in the poll the way they're voting, becuase they know from experience it raises more money that way (plus it's tons of fun).

Erik and everyone esle keep your opinions and feedback coming just because y'all are new doesn't mean we don't want to hear it, nor that we don't weigh your opinions because we do. This forum isn't about senority - unless you're talking nursing homes and we won't mention any candidates for that who live in the eastern Washington high desert plains with Meese as pets . . .

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Erik, in his genuine kindness had asked me for my address several times over about a week period so he could send me a very generous amount of expensive wood.



Heck, Kevin, have him send it to me. I'll take it to you the next time I'm there seeing my son........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

I think one at a time is probably better for all parties... Not all of us have @SENC's wallet, but might be able to swing one a month or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think one at a time is probably better for all parties...



That has simply not been the actual experience. But for you guys that haven't witnessed it I realize you cannot have anything but a narrow perspective. When we have another one the light bulb will come on for all of you. Gar-own-tee.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Not all of us have @SENC's wallet



For me, this is the case, but I stop short of saying there shouldn't be more than 1 at a time if people want to share and be generous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> For me, this is the case, but I stop short of saying there shouldn't be more than 1 at a time if people want to share and be generous.



You and JR just don't want to be tempted more than once in a while that's the real story!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh... I'm all in favor of the big site auction. I saw how awesome last years was. That's where I got my WoodTick tools! I just meant that I think outside that timeframe, we should only have one going at a time.


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You and JR just don't want to be tempted more than once in a while that's the real story!



I can't speak for JR, but I have a wife that thinks we need to pay for electricity and such frivolous things like that before I can buy wood constantly! She doesn't understand that while I have a garage full of wood, I still need more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think outside that timeframe, we should only have one going at a time.



I hear ya, bt so far no one has given a reason why they think it is a bad thing just that it would be bad. Why would it be a bad thing? I'm just trying to understand why it would be bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Just seems to me that there would be more bidding. Maybe that's not the case, just my personal opinion. I know that for me, I wouldn't be able to bid on more than one at a time once it got past the first or second bid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not saying it's bad, people being generous and sharing wood is always good! Personally, I think it would be more profitable for the Site if they were spread out so that we would have a chance to refill our personal coffers and buy more wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 1, 2015)

I think members should be able to run their own auctions as long as it benefits the site. I also believe that we should have two auctions a year because I hate waiting

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

That's what I was thinking y'all were probably thinking, from the standpoint of your own wallet. But the reality for the site is it does raise more money for it. But the reality for you guys is the opposite of what you're thinking. When there's only one auction happening, every single member that's looking at that single piece of wood is your competitor and you have far less chance of winning it than if there's other auctions. 

When it gets in high gear I can't even keep up with it all myself - it's much easier to win a bid when everyone is distracted by other auctions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> it's much easier to win a bid when everyone is distracted by other auctions.


I agree... but from a business perspective, everyone focused on one auction will ultimately raise the price, meaning more money for the site. I guess the point is, I'm very likely to be out-bid by someone in most any auction. My tactic last year was sniping, and it yielded favorable results (for me), but had I bid with enough time left, it's very likely someone would have out-bid me.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I think members should be able to run their own auctions as long as it benefits the site.



That's the only kind of fundraising allowed on this site. I was thinking everyone knew that. If that weren't the case I'd have a fundraiser for TUWTNMCKAHRBJIOTB fund and use a fake username.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> My tactic last year was sniping, and it yielded favorable results (for me)



And the only reason you were able to win was because there were enough distractions to keep everyone from "sniping" the single target. 

Guys remember, you winning one or all auctions is not the primary objective in an auction; it's to keep me from having to allow google ads to fund this site. You winning the bid is icing o the cake. And you'll have to trust me on the idea that one single auction at a time is more beneficial for the site . . . it is not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's the only kind of fundraising allowed on this site. I was thinking everyone knew that. If that weren't the case I'd have a fundraiser for TUWTNMCKAHRBJIOTB fund and use a fake username.



I meant that if you were to have an auction proceeds must go to the site no auctions to make money for yourself


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> My tactic last year was sniping, and it yielded favorable results (for me)



And the only reason you were able to win was because there were enough distractions to keep everyone from "sniping" the single target. 

Guys remember, you winning one or all auctions is not the primary objective in an auction; it's to keep me from having to allow google ads to fund this site. You winning the bid is icing o the cake. And you'll have to trust me on the idea that one single auction at a time is more beneficial for the site . . . it is not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I meant that if you were to have an auction proceeds must go to the site no auctions to make money for yourself



Exactly. That's always been the case.


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> trust me on the idea that one single auction at a time is more beneficial for the site . . . it is not.



I certainly trust you know better than me, that's for sure. I for one am looking forward to the "big auction". the way everyone talks it up I can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> And the only reason you were able to win was because there were enough distractions to keep everyone from "sniping" the single target.
> 
> Guys remember, you winning one or all auctions is not the primary objective in an auction; it's to keep me from having to allow google ads to fund this site. You winning the bid is icing o the cake. And you'll have to trust me on the idea that one single auction at a time is more beneficial for the site . . . it is not.


I think we're on the same page (ie... thinking the same thought)... but arguing about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a slightly different take on auctions to benefit the site, that my primary goal as a bidder/buyer is to benefit the site at a level above the value of what I'm "winning". I don't look at the auctions as a time to get a deal - we get plenty of those on this site daily. In my experience, almost everything I've seen auctioned here has had close equivalents available here for sale or trade (there are exceptions). Come auction time, I hope to find one or two things that I'd genuinely like to have (that someone has generously donated) and add a donation amount to what I think it is worth. When I lose, at least I've helped the site by bidding it up. I am biased this way because I rarely have something worth donating, so this is the best way I can give back.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2015)

I think we just need to have an old style auction to show the new folk what is like  
#1 - They are fun
#2 - they raise funds for the site
#3 - They are fun
#4 - They give @SENC and @Tclem more fodder
#5 - They are fun

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> my primary goal as a bidder/buyer is to benefit the site at a level above the value of what I'm "winning".



You have been the sterling example of this Henry. Not to say other members haven't because they have, but when it comes to opening the purse strings you always step up to the plate and knock into the 3rd deck. I'm even thinking of not banning you this year. If I keep the monkey @Brink then I can't really justify letting Tony talk me into implementing  's idea to get rid of you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I have a slightly different take on auctions to benefit the site, that my primary goal as a bidder/buyer is to benefit the site at a level above the value of what I'm "winning". I don't look at the auctions as a time to get a deal - we get plenty of those on this site daily. In my experience, almost everything I've seen auctioned here has had close equivalents available here for sale or trade (there are exceptions). Come auction time, I hope to find one or two things that I'd genuinely like to have (that someone has generously donated) and add a donation amount to what I think it is worth. When I lose, at least I've helped the site by bidding it up. I am biased this way because I rarely have something worth donating, so this is the best way I can give back.


When you lose.....I win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

All this auction talk has even got me excited and I am usually fighting y'all trying to put it off. How about we shoot for March sometime?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2015)

Kept quiet so far -which we all know is unusual for the  I have a a little something to do with every auction. Every one has had a couple common denominators. First they have been a lot of fun as @NYWoodturner has said- second an effective funding option without the intrusion of ads or?. I also agree with Henry @SENC - it has never been about getting deals- plenty available here. Everyone should know if they do get a deal at a fund raising auction it was only because some one was willing to give item away to keep forum going. 
I for one know at least as well as anyone- well except @Kevin just how much time gets donated to keep doors open here. We all need to remember the only reason we have this forum is because of one slightly crazy -obsessed- un named person. The auctions started with the thought that funding it should NOT just be on that one persons back. No matter what format we use- That should be the goal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 9 | Great Post 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel anyone should be able to put on an auction whenever they wish, whether they happen to run concurrent with others or not. I think in our daily lives we get busy and it would make it difficult if we have to wait until the second Tuesday of next week to be able to start one, we may forget to or just not feel like it at the time. By letting folks host their own auctions allows them to be more of a part of a great site, shows some of their work and/or product and keeps things more random, giving us all a reason to venture this far down the main page. If you snooze, you lose!
All of this talk about the big auction has me curious about it. Could someone post a link to it please?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess I need to set aside some Ironwood and Ironwood Burl for March but only if @Kevin will ban @Tclem Just don't want to see the DIW within range of a Tiger striped tutu on a fireplace mantel. It's just not a pretty sight folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> Guess I need to set aside some Ironwood and Ironwood Burl for March but only if @Kevin will ban @Tclem


If he does the site will bring in less lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tclem said:


> If he does the site will bring in less lol



Yes, less money for the site BUT no contamination of the Ironwood.

( love you bud )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the organized auctions cause it motivates me to get off my butt and join in the giving. Another option for giving is what Cliff recently did, simply put something up for sale, and direct the proceeds go to Woodbarter, without a drawn out auction.... although amongst most of us horse traders, the auction process is the fun part...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> Yes, less money for the site BUT no contamination of the Ironwood.
> 
> ( love you bud )


Good point. Lol. I would resell it as Mississippi ironwood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't wait for the big auction I'm already putting money aside!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm going to enter my autographed tony in a tiger tutu picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 2, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'm going to enter my autographed tony in a tiger tutu picture



Tony is holding out on me! I did not get one!!!!!!! Tony how come you are leaving me out in the cold!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really looking forard to the Big One and I aint talking Tony in a TuTu either or Brink Shaving his Back!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> All of this talk about the big auction has me curious about it. Could someone post a link to it please?


@justallan , It is in the site announcments section. It is a sticky at the top of the page. It's just the rules and announcement page. All of the threads of the donated items that folks bid on are individual threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Really looking forard to the Big One and I aint talking Tony in a TuTu either or Brink Shaving his Back!!!



I can't reach back there...
But, auction winners can take care of it. 
Or, auction losers. 
Or any one who wants to donate many monies to run their fingers through my luxurious growth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2015)

Brink said:


> I can't reach back there...
> But, auction winners can take care of it.
> Or, auction losers.
> Or any one who wants to donate many monies to run their fingers through my luxurious growth.



I want so badly to un-read that.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

Brink said:


> I can't reach back there...
> But, auction winners can take care of it.
> Or, auction losers.
> Or any one who wants to donate many monies to run their fingers through my luxurious growth.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's the only kind of fundraising allowed on this site. I was thinking everyone knew that. If that weren't the case I'd have a fundraiser for TUWTNMCKAHRBJIOTB fund and use a fake username.



Can't believe no one has guessed what that acronym means.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Can't believe no one has guessed what that acronym means.



Pretty sure the 'c' is for codswallop. 

I got the CK and the HRB, but the rest of it escapes me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 2, 2015)

The United Wood Turning something something Curly Koa and Honduran Rosewood Burl something something something something something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone give up? I'll have to post it before midnight or I will definitely forget what ity means myself . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I aint talking Tony in a TuTu either



Hey Rodney, I take offense to that!!!!!! I, at least, look dang good in a TuTu! (Not that I ever wear one or anything!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> TUWTNMCKAHRBJIOTB


Tony's uncanny way to notice my cold kibbles are henry's rancid blue jeans in orange tang bottles.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

No but that is 10x better LMAO!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

TheUnderprivielgedWoodaholicsThatNeedMoreCurlyKoaAndHonduranRosewoodBurlJustInOrderToBreathe . . . fund.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> TheUnderprivielgedWoodaholicsThatNeedMoreCurlyKoaAndHonduranRosewoodBurlJustInOrderToBreathe....fund.



Dang boss use sure is smart I woodof never figured that un out bys myself and you uusd all 22 letters of the alphabet indat won wurd!! No wonders you have alls them thar color badges under you name

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

